# Wieviel wird dieser Koi wert sein???



## shakira-frey (14. Apr. 2008)

Da ich viele anfragen für diesen koi habe aber nicht wirklich wiß was er wert ist Frag ich euch mal 

 

Der Koi ist etwas über 50 cm Groß
Goldfarben
und 5 jahr alt


----------



## Armin (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel wird dieser Koi wert sein???*

Ahoi,

ich würde den Koi erstmal untersuchen/lassen. Die Schwanzflosse sieht nicht gut aus. Zu mager ist er auch.

Gruß Armin


----------



## shakira-frey (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel wird dieser Koi wert sein???*

Das foto ist von 2007
er ist gesund kann gerne ein aktuelles bild machen!


----------



## AMR (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel wird dieser Koi wert sein???*

hey
joa also die körperform auf dem bild ist nicht optimal....denke man kann grob sagen die form eines torpedos wäre sehr positiv^^


----------



## Armin (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel wird dieser Koi wert sein???*

Hy,

dann würde ich den Koi mal für 80-100.- € ansetzen. Weisst du etwas über die Herkunft, das erhöht unter Umständen den Wert.
Für mich persönlich käme der Koi nicht in Frage.

Gruß Armin


----------



## shakira-frey (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel wird dieser Koi wert sein???*

Ich habe ihn damals vom Händler ais Japankoi gekauft da wa er 10cm groß!


----------

